# Toronto - Community Dog Swim



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Scadding Court Community Centre is having a 3 day dog swim at their indoor pool - heated pool too!

Here's the info. Scadding Court Community Centre: Comments on


I'd love to take C but he doesn't like the water.


----------

